# My daughter got married and I gained 10 pounds.



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I guess I was nervous eating or something! DD tied the knot on Saturday.

At any rate, since I stepped on the scale on Monday I have been snacking on a cracker or three instead of eating breakfast, and this has helped me in the past. If I skip breakfast entirely I will over eat at lunch, so do not skip it entirely, I just eat less. I start with one cracker, and if I am hungry midmorning I eat another cracker or two

So far I have lost 2 pounds, but that seems like a lot, so I suspect that too much salt was part of the reason I gained. At the wedding we had salami, lasagna, garlic bread, and so forth and we also had leftovers to take home. While I did not binge, the meat for my meals was the above mentioned salami for a while and, yes, I did eat some garlic bread as well!

I am now back eating my usual foods, so I am no longer eating excess salt. I do put salt on my meat, but it is in no way as salty as salami! Last night I ate a hamburger patty, green salad, and a little leftover macaroni salad.

Life happens. The extra pounds will leave in a little while, as I am eating fewer calories than I am burning. 2 pounds down, 8 to go.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Terri said:


> I guess I was nervous eating or something! DD tied the knot on Saturday.
> 
> At any rate, since I stepped on the scale on Monday I have been snacking on a cracker or three instead of eating breakfast, and this has helped me in the past. If I skip breakfast entirely I will over eat at lunch, so do not skip it entirely, I just eat less. I start with one cracker, and if I am hungry midmorning I eat another cracker or two
> 
> ...


Stress has a way of adding to our waists lol


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Stress = cortisol. Cortisol = weight gain. Why? Because we are animals and it only makes sense to put back a bit of a reserve when a traumatic event is likely. CI/CO is only a small part of the story.


----------

